# hi from tucson az



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! We'd love to see pics of that pretty paint of yours if you'd like to share


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Welcomme to the forum!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!! Please do share some pics, I'm a paint fan too!


----------



## bebeaz (May 25, 2012)

*Mr Blue*

I have uploaded some pictures of my horse Misses Blue Wish but I don't know if I did it right. They are attachments and the last one is of my two cats, trixie is the tuxedo and bookitty too is the brown tabbie.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Beautiful horse, my dream paint is a bay tobiano! Love the kitties too.


----------



## BarrelWannabe (Feb 8, 2011)

Love your saddle! Looks comfy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bebeaz (May 25, 2012)

I'm glad the pictures uploaded, I didn't know if they would come through. My saddle is very comfy. I had the fenders removed to give my legs more freedom like my english saddle. If you're interested my horse is for sale to the right person. bebeaz


----------



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

Welcome fellow Tucsonan!!! Your horse IS SO pretty! I am also a paint lover!! 

I love seeing more Tucson folks on the forum, I hope you'll be around a lot! It feels like the majority of people on the forum live in beautiful, lush, green places where it snows in the winter and is gorgeous (if not a bit humid) in the summer, and I am sooo jealous! Having more fellow Arizonans makes me feel less alone out here in the seasonless, barren, winterless desert! :lol: 

I know, I know, it's not so bad as all that! Many people LOVE AZ! I just came back after college after SWEARING TO REMAIN IN CA OR ON THE EAST COAST FOREVER...so I'm having regular bouts of sour grapes! :wink:

Anyway, I'd love to be friends on the site! I'll send you out a request and let you decide if you'd like to or not! This is an awesome forum, not to mention being HIGHLY addictive, so proceed with caution!!:shock:

Welcome! So happy to have you here!!


----------



## bebeaz (May 25, 2012)

*friends*

Yes I would like to be friends on this site. Back2horseback do you have a horse? I'm actually an appaloosa lover with a paint. I'm looking to sell Blue so I can find my appy.  I didn't announce that because I was told by the admin that they discourage messages selling horses here but I have seen quite a few that are for sale and so now I'm saying it slowly. Bebeaz


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

He's so beautiful!  

Welcome to the horse forum!!


----------



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

bebeaz said:


> Yes I would like to be friends on this site. Back2horseback do you have a horse? I'm actually an appaloosa lover with a paint. I'm looking to sell Blue so I can find my appy.  I didn't announce that because I was told by the admin that they discourage messages selling horses here but I have seen quite a few that are for sale and so now I'm saying it slowly. Bebeaz


Hi Bebeaz, 

Nope, unfortunately :-( I do not have a horse, though in the next six months or so I will (hopefully) be ready to at the LEAST look for a good fit in terms of a horse to lease, or maybe only half-lease, depending on how far away the horse is from where I live and the kind of money involved!

There are a few _possible_ prospects for me at my trainer's stable where I am now taking lessons...but not sure at this point even what level rider I will be _by then_ (coming back to riding after 15 years, I could make rapid progress once things REALLY start "clicking", or it could take just as long as I if I had never ridden in my life!--Wow, I pray THAT doesn't happen!!:lol

Also, to further complicate matters, I have really been considering POSSIBLY riding endurance, but, then last week I suddenly had the desire again to get back to jumping! I am SO all over the place...I can only say that God willing, I will figure out WHAT the heck kind of riding I want to DO before I am READY and desparate to have a horse/lease horse of my own!! Ugh...:-|!

If you are looking for a new owner for your lovely paint horse, you should put photos of him up in the "barn" section of your profile, along with his attributes, his training level, age, all his qualities and whether he is registered, etc...as well as what price you are looking to obtain for him...People do look through regularly!

Good luck to you! Oh! By the way, what are of town are you in? From the photo of Blue (that is his name, correct?), I can only guess--IF it was taken in the Tucson area--it must have been in Marana somewhere, as no place looks THAT flat out here! :wink:


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Back2Horseback said:


> ...I know, I know, it's not so bad as all that! Many people LOVE AZ! I just came back after college after SWEARING TO REMAIN IN CA OR ON THE EAST COAST FOREVER...so I'm having regular bouts of sour grapes! :wink:...


A good read for understanding the desert:

Amazon.com: The Desert Year (Sightline Books) (9781587299018): Joseph Wood Krutch: Books


----------



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

Oh I have lived IN TUCSON about...26 years of my 38 total...trust me...I "understand" the desert :0) just am not a huge fan of it! Much prefer well, about ANY CLIMATE/graphical locale to the desert! Ha...unfortunately, as my husband has children whom are minors (my step-sons) with his ex-wife, we're stuck here another 2+ years at least! Thanks, tho, for the input!! ; 0)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bebeaz (May 25, 2012)

*HI from az*

hi guys thanks for answering. I live during the winter months in sw tucson off mission rd at rincon country west rv park. My horse is boarded at my trainers place in soap lake washington. I would like to bring him down here after he's completely trained. I've spent a fortune on getting him trained right. I made mistakes with picking trainers that didn't work out. He's back on track now with the right trainer, nh. She tells me he's doing super well. I have more pictures of him from last year. I will put them in my album. I also have a couple of yearling pictures I found and will put them in the album too. B:wave:ebeaz


----------

